# Hurricane Amanda!



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

This category 4 hurricane may not ever touch land, but it promises to bring lots of rainy and windy weather to many parts of Mexico in the next few days: El Universal - Los Estados - Alertan de granizadas en el norte; Amanda sigue en nivel 4.

It looks like the rainy season has arrived a bit early this year, so be sure to take your umbrella with you when you go out for a walk:rain: !


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

What's an umbrella? ;-)


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

makaloco said:


> What's an umbrella? ;-)


I guess it never rains in La Paz. ¡Qué lástima!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> This category 4 hurricane may not ever touch land, but it promises to bring lots of rainy and windy weather to many parts of Mexico in the next few days: El Universal - Los Estados - Alertan de granizadas en el norte; Amanda sigue en nivel 4.
> 
> It looks like the rainy season has arrived a bit early this year, so be sure to take your umbrella with you when you go out for a walk:rain: !


Do Atlantic Hurricanes affect DF weather? Pacific Hurricanes often bring a week of cloudy weather to Guadalajara. I have had to turn on my water heater once or twice because a hurricane blocked the sun on my solar system. Otherwise, living inland makes one pretty much invulnerable to hurricanes.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Do Atlantic Hurricanes affect DF weather? Pacific Hurricanes often bring a week of cloudy weather to Guadalajara. I have had to turn on my water heater once or twice because a hurricane blocked the sun on my solar system. Otherwise, living inland makes one pretty much invulnerable to hurricanes.


I don't know. Since we're in the middle of the country, I think we can have some effects from hurricanes from either ocean.


----------



## Jane Frances (May 28, 2014)

In the Xalapa area we've had rain and thunderstorms nearly every day for the past three weeks. There is some flooding in Xalapa.

This wet weather is the kind we usually get in July and August. Generally, April and May are the dryest months in our area. However, this year the weather is very different.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

No more Amanda but it's still raining .... our first started 3 days ago


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> No more Amanda but it's still raining .... our first started 3 days ago


It's been raining a lot in the DF too.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

It looks like the rainy season started earlier than usual everywhere this year.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Lots of clouds in Guadalajara but just a hint of rain. I have been away so I don't know what it was like prior to yesterday morning. The ground was wet when I arrived so it must have rained Tuesday night/Wednesday morning.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome back, or should I say hoş geldiniz. 
Chapala is getting daily sprinkles, but no heavy rains. Neverthelless, it will probably accelerate the return of the greenery on the mountains. It sure has been a delightfully cool and pleasnt April and May.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

It is raining right now,enough for my husband to offer a ride to some friends who were here waitingfor the rain to stop before leaving..


----------



## Jane Frances (May 28, 2014)

The ten-day forecast for Xalapa indicates that we will have rain and thunderstorms every day. I'm getting tired of this. Generally April and May are the driest months, but this year we've been inundated.


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes, Jane, I was there in Xalapa over a week ago and the 3 weeks previous. I thought the rainy season started early (never had been to X tho). Nothing is as great as a Mexican thunderstorm! RV ****** will tell ya - Turkey's weather is boring!

Speaking of weather, I can't believe how cold it is here in DF!! Lived here for 2 years plus 5 months and have never worn a jacket IN THE METRO in May!! Yet, nobody here is mentioning it. Is it colder this year or am I crazy? (Please don't get me wrong. I love that I'm not fainting on my metro rides.)


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

travelinhobo said:


> Speaking of weather, I can't believe how cold it is here in DF!! Lived here for 2 years plus 5 months and have never worn a jacket IN THE METRO in May!! Yet, nobody here is mentioning it. Is it colder this year or am I crazy? (Please don't get me wrong. I love that I'm not fainting on my metro rides.)


I've been living in Mexico City since 2007 and have spent other periods of time here over the years and have never experienced such a chilly, rainy April and May. Usually, May is very hot and very dry. Could it be the end of the world as we know it?


----------



## Jane Frances (May 28, 2014)

Global warming, even for those who don't believe in it, is afoot. Our weather in Xalapa is always a mystery. The saying goes here that if you don't like the weather, wait five minutes. The distance from where I live to Xalapa is about six miles. It can be raining at home, but sunny when I arrive in Xalapa. A few weeks ago, Xalapa areas had baseball-sized hail. We had none, thank goodness. I've seen hail here on perhaps three occasions in almost nine years.

Right now, Xalapa has many flooded streets. And in many areas near the city there have been landslides.

I'm hoping for more sunshine.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

#2 on the Pacific side ???

An area of disturbed weather has formed several hundred miles south
of southeastern Mexico. This activity is currently poorly organized,
but environmental conditions should become conducive for gradual
development of this system during the next few days as it drifts
northward.
* Formation chance through 48 hours...low...near 10 percent
* Formation chance through 5 days...medium...50 percent

National Hurricane Center


----------



## dragonlady (Oct 29, 2013)

Im just glad its not snow it can rain anyday as long as the snow doesn't show up


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Amanda gave La Paz an early dose of the muggy, windless blahs usually reserved for September and October. A couple of cloudy days, but no rain. The breeze is back as of today, hooray!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

This one may cross over from Pacific to the Gulf

Dr. Jeff Masters' WunderBlog : Six Key Questions for the 2014 Atlantic Hurricane Season | Weather Underground

1) When will the first "Invest", tropical depression, and named storm of the 2014 Atlantic hurricane season form? We have a chance of all three of these events occurring in the Gulf of Mexico during the first week of hurricane season, though the models are currently hazy about this. An area of disturbed weather in the Eastern Pacific located a few hundred miles south of Southeast Mexico is forecast to move slowly northwards towards the Gulf of Mexico Sunday through Tuesday.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Have you guys seen "COOL IT" movie?
Global warming is happening, no doubt about it, how much humans are contributing to it, that is in debate


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

GARYJ65 said:


> Have you guys seen "COOL IT" movie?
> Global warming is happening, no doubt about it, how much humans are contributing to it, that is in debate


You can watch and maybe download the 88 minute movie

https://archive.org/details/CoolIt


----------

